# Takeapic stockphoto website



## takeapic (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi

My name is Leonard Hamers, i'm a Graphic Designer but also a hobby photographer. I've showed all my images to my relatives, but thought there should be a better use for them. That's when me and a friend of mine started on a website where hobby and more professional photographers can sell their work.

It's going to be a photostocksite totally filled by photographers.
U can also use it to show your images to a larger group of people, because we place your email address with the images, so visitors can see all your images at once or even directly contact you.

You can upload, edit, add keywords or delete your images, they are accessible by name and password. We want you to have full controll of your images.

We hope to get lots of feedback from you, so please visit http://www.takeapic.com

Regards,
Leonard
www.takeapic.com
 :idea: 

The site is allready open for photographers and uploading


----------

